# jig soft plastic grip - easy to install



## senkosam (Aug 30, 2019)

Even barbed jigs eventually allow soft plastic lures to slide back down the hook. Got really tired of it and came up with something anyone can add to any jig. What's needed: coated wire, pliers and wire cutter.


----------

